# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  تونس تهزم موزمبيق بهدفين

## The Gentle Man

تونس تهزم موزمبيق بهدفين



هزم المنتخب التونسي نظيره الموزمبيقي بهدفين نظيفين في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الثانية ليتصدر المنتخب التونسي مجموعته برصيد 6 نقاط من فوزين علي المنتخب الموزمبيقي وكذلك الكيني بينما تجمد رصيد المنتخب الموزمبيقي عند نقطة واحدة .

أحرز الهدف الأول للمنتخب التونسي علاء الدين كريم من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 21 وعزز النتيجة للمنتخب التونسي أسامة الدراجي في الدقيقة 90.

----------

